# ashes cobra (Naja ashei)



## lee-travis (Jan 10, 2008)

does anyone know anything about the new cobra discovery _naja ashei_ in kenya? it is belieivied to be the world largest spitting cobra at more than 9ft?

lee


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Email me off this site and I'll send anyone who wants a copy of the scientific research paper PDF describing this beast. 

When milked these guys have as much venom as EDB's, Gaboons, & King Cobras mg:! 

[email protected]

Cheers!

Al


----------



## lee-travis (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks for that ile email you a.s.a.p.

cheers


----------



## BarryScott (Jan 11, 2008)

You got mail Al ;o)


----------

